# Grass Shrimp?!



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm just curious if anybody has ever used live Grass Shrimp to feed their piranhas...I just seen them listed at my local bait shop...They look very similar to ghost shrimp...I might give them a try and see how my piranhas like them!...But I do appreciate any feedback dealing with them!...thanks in advance!....


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

my understanding is that grass shrimp ARE ghost shrimp, guess I could be wrong, it's happened before.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

never heard of it I guess I'll check it out thanks


----------

